# gaggia baby class - solenoid valve?



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi

AIUI, the solenoid valve should divert the water, at the end of the shot, leaving a dry puck.

If I remove the portafilter immediately after the shot, there is normally water on top of the puck. Does this indicate a valve blockage? If so, what should I do to clear it? Will back flushing work, or make it worse?

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Descale and backflushing regularly is recommended to ensure no blockages caused by excess lime or coffee oils build-up occurs in your machine.

However, underdosing (not placing enough coffee into the basket) can also cause this problem. Try adding a few grams more coffee and see if it makes a difference.

What dose weight are you using at the moment (eg 7g/single 14-16g/double) ?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah agreed. Knock up the dosage s litte. (don't forget to adjust the grinder a little course to ensure you maintain the preffered extraction time.

Lee


----------

